# The Elevator.



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2014)

All I did was do what she asked me to do.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2014)

Guess you learned a lesson Pappy.  Was it the right one or the left one?  Not that it makes any difference.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

A fifteen year old Amish boy and his father went to the big city for the very first time. They were amazed by almost everything they saw. 

Eventually, they ended up in a high rise building and were especially amazed by two shiny, silver doors in the wall that could move apart and then slide back together again.

The boy asked, 'What is this Father?' The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, 'Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is.'

While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheel chair moved up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened, and the lady rolled between them into a small room. 

The walls closed and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.
They continued to watch until it reached the last number… and then the numbers began to light in the reverse order.

Finally the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 24-year-old blond stepped out.
The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son.....
'Go get your Mother' :magnify:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2014)

k:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2014)

View attachment 11100


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

View attachment 11131


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

View attachment 11402


----------

